# Blessed With Books



## Scot (Nov 10, 2004)

I was looking at my book collection this evening and realized that I've been really blessed with finding excellent used or bargain books. I thought I'd post some to see how many of you I can make jealous. 

Has anyone else gotten any good literature at a ridiculously low price? Let's see your list. Here's some of mine:

The Treasury of David - Spurgeon (2 Volumes Hardcover) at $1.00 each

The Bondage of the Will - Luther (Hardcover) for .50 cents

Sermons of the Rev. Samuel Davies (Vol. 1 Hardover) .50 cents

Knowing God - J.I. Packer (softcover) for .50 cents

Mathew Henry's Commentary in one volume (Hardcover) - $5.00

Jonathan Edwards on Knowing Christ (Softcover) - .75 cents

Three Treatises - Luther (Softcover) for $2.00

Gleanings From Paul - A.W. Pink (Softcover) for .50 cents

On Christian Doctrine - St. Augustine (Softcover) for .40 cents

The Reformation of the Sixteenth Century - Roland Bainton (Softcover) for .25 cents

On God and Political Duty - Calvin (Softcover) for .15 cents

A compend of the Institutes of the Christian Religion - Calvin (Softcover) for $1.00

The Gospel According to Jesus - MacArthur (Softcover) for .80 cents

Desiring God - Piper (Hardcover) for $1.00

Grow In Grace - Sinclair Ferguson (Softcover) for $1.00

A Christian Manifesto - Francis Schaeffer (Softcover) for .10 cents

I have more that I've gotten for real cheap but I'll stop there. Praise God that he knows my budget and leads me to the bargains!:bigsmile:


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 10, 2004)

I tend to find a lot of cheap books but never know if they are from good authors or not (by good I mean orthodox).


----------



## Beth (Nov 10, 2004)

A Grief Observed by C.S.Lewis
The Four Loves by C S Lewis
God in the Dock: Essays on Theology and Ethics by Lewis, C. S. Lewis
Mere Christianity by C. S. Lewis 
Miracles by C. S. Lewis
The Problem of Pain by C S Lewis
Surprised by Joy: The Shape of My Early Life by C S Lewis 
The Abolition of Man by C S Lewis 
Living Beyond the Limits: A Life in Sync With God by Franklin Graham 
The Name by Franklin Graham
Rebel with a Cause by Franklin Graham 
The Holiness of God by R C Sproul 
Chosen by God by R. C. Sproul 
ALL the works of Francis Schaeffer especially Art and The Bible
The Cost of Discipleship by Dietrich Bonhoeffer
All of Grace by Charles H. Spurgeon 
The Power of Prayer in a Believer's Life by Charles H. Spurgeon
Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan


----------



## Scot (Nov 10, 2004)

> I tend to find a lot of cheap books but never know if they are from good authors or not (by good I mean orthodox).



Yeah, I've gotten some "not so orthodox" books for cheap. Some of them I bought on purpose just to learn more on a certain theology or heretic. Some I took a chance on and found out that they weren't worth the .10 or so cents that I paid for them.

My wife's getting mad because my place is becoming overrun with books.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 10, 2004)

Dood! Where are you finding books for THAT cheap? You can't even get a cup of coffee for that.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 11, 2004)

I've gotten what I thought where some good deals on books ;Berkoft's Systematic for $10, The Greek New Testement 4th Revised Edition for $8, etc...But nothing compared to the couple cents you've paid for those great books!

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Scot (Nov 11, 2004)

> Dood! Where are you finding books for THAT cheap? You can't even get a cup of coffee for that.





> I've gotten what I thought where some good deals on books ;Berkoft's Systematic for $10, The Greek New Testement 4th Revised Edition for $8, etc...But nothing compared to the couple cents you've paid for those great books!



I've found a good many at the local Goodwill store. Lately, it's been kinda lame but every once in awhile I hit the jackpot. Also, once a year there's a huge book sale in town. It's actually in the basement of a catholic church and that's where I've found the best books (Calvin, Luther, Edwards)! 

Now that I've mentioned the book sale at the catholic church, do you guys think that I should buy books there? I don't know where the money goes but it probably benefits the Roman Catholic church somehow. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2004)

I used to scour all the local thrift stores, used book stores, antique stores, libraries (in their books for sale section), I also know the librarian at a local Christian college who would let me know when he was getting rid of the titles that had been donated that they had duplicates of. I covered a tri-county area looking for books. I was obsessed, (I've since cooled down on my passion for finding theological books when my collection hit over 2000 books.) So, I have found many similar deals. My wife used to be constantly upset with me because I was bringing too many books home every week. Some weeks I would bring close to 100 to 200 books home. 

My advice to those looking for cheap books, check in the places I've listed. Not just once, but check a couple times a week because these places are constantly receiving more donated books that they will need to sell.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 11, 2004)

100 to 200 books a week!

And I thought I was bad because I might buy 1 or 2 (or 3 or 4 on occasion).


----------



## Bryan (Nov 11, 2004)

I hit the used book stores downtown every second week, I will have to be checking the thrift stores it seems!

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Beth (Nov 11, 2004)

Our local public library's Friends of the Library group has a monthly book sale where I have found some great classics for $1 each. Some of the local churches, Methodist, Catholic, etc also have books when they do their rummage sales for $1 each.

~ Beth


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scot_



Now that I've mentioned the book sale at the catholic church, do you guys think that I should buy books there? I don't know where the money goes but it probably benefits the Roman Catholic church somehow. 

Any thoughts? [/quote]

If you are paying mere cents for the books, don't worry about it. There is not enough in that for them to make a profit. Plunder the Egyptians!

I am on my way to goodwill!


----------



## Scot (Nov 11, 2004)

> Plunder the Egyptians!






> I am on my way to goodwill!




[Edited on 11-11-2004 by Scot]


----------



## bigheavyq (Nov 20, 2004)

well I have over 100 books in my library that cost less than a dollar.
Most have come from a baptist college that used to be reformed. my favorite is the millennium by boettner signed by him that i bought for .25 cents
there are several good places to buy used books in the central florida area. online the best place is brightlightbooks


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> the millennium by boettner signed by him that i bought for .25 cents



WHAT?!


----------



## bigheavyq (Nov 21, 2004)

what's the problem chris?


----------



## Authorised (Nov 22, 2004)

All my books are free cause I just steal them from the pastor's library.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 22, 2004)

The Glory of God's Grace by James Montgomery Boice for $1


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> All my books are free cause I just steal them from the pastor's library.



That's only O.K. if you give them back eventually.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> what's the problem chris?



Heh, I just found that amazing.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 22, 2004)

About a year and a half ago a pastor friend of mine *gave* me a Battles Copy of Calvin's Institutes.

[Edited on 23-11-2004 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Scot (Nov 23, 2004)

> The Glory of God's Grace by James Montgomery Boice for $1



Sounds good. I used to listen to Boice all the time. I'm sorry to say that I don't have any of his books yet.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> 
> 
> > The Glory of God's Grace by James Montgomery Boice for $1
> ...



The first book I read in my formative Calvinist days was _The Doctrines of Grace_ by Boice. If I had to choose a Boice book, I would take his four volume commentary on Romans, especially the first volume.


----------

